

Story of Linked In Founder - thedon
http://online.wsj.com/public/page/news-small-business-marketing.html

======
thejo
Direct link to article:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870422400457448...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704224004574487750190885402.html)

